# Gallagher Smart Fence



## MrsDouglas (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

We are getting our first cows. :bouncy: (I have a separate thread on that topic) I am interested in doing a portable electric system for rotating their grazing pasture. We only will have two mini zebu cows to start. I like the looks of the Smart Fence 2 system. I know it is limited in size, but since our cows eat a lot less than full size cows, I think the size is probably perfect for our needs. (by my estimates, it could completely surround an area roughly 1/8 acre and could be larger in conjunction with existing fencing) To my thinking it looks like it could be worth the extra cost (I am assuming it cost more than piecing a system together ourselves) for the convenience it offers. Anyone have any experience with the Smart Fence or perhaps another system similar? Pros? Cons? Thanks!


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

We have 3 of the Gallagher Smart Fence units and love them. We are rotational grazing sheep and goats with them, so what we do is use 2 units to set up a strip across our land. After 4 days we take the third fence and make a new fence across. As soon as we open it up, the sheep and goats move into the new graze, and then we take down the first fence. 4 days later repeat....and so on. It is easy for one person to set up and take down. My advice would be a) get an energizer that really delivers a shock - you want them to respect it and b) train them to it by turning them out on it. To train, simply set up inside a permanent fence for a week or two. After you set it up, curiosity will get them to reach out and touch it, usually with their nose. Their natural inclination when they encounter something that "bites" is to run from it. If you set up the fence in the open, they will run through the fence and therefore learn it can be done. Set it up inside a permanent fence and they'll have no choice but to turn tail and run away from it.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The first thing I see wrong with it is the electric output of the device is too low.
The second thing I see wrong is that if you have any deer in your area the cattle will be out as soon as the deer run through the fence.
I actually think the device is nearly useless. You need a permanent perimeter fence. You could be liable for any damage done by your animals being loose. The overall setup is also too pricey for what you would be getting. A Parmak charger (12 volt USA made) would be a better charger. Buy some pigtail posts ($3 each) and some polywire and put a permanent perimeter fence and rotate your animals inside said fence using the charger, pigtail posts and polywire. These last items will serve you for many years and your animals will remain contained.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

agmantoo said:


> The first thing I see wrong with it is the electric output of the device is too low.
> The second thing I see wrong is that if you have any deer in your area the cattle will be out as soon as the deer run through the fence.


The Gallagher Smart Fence itself does not have an electric output. You hook it up to an energizer and that is what provides the electric shock. You can choose any energizer you like. We selected one that is designed to be used on 3 miles of electric fence, so on the 330' of smart fence, it has no problem delivering a good shock no matter how far you are from the energizer.

Deer don't run through the fence. It is visible enough - and deer are able to jump well enough - that they would go over rather than through it. We've had no issues with deer - or anything else - going through ours. And we've had several dogs - ours and neighbors - try to run through it and run off yelping, never to be seen again. One neighbor can no longer even entice her dog to visit our property, even though she was shocked in back and the neighbor is only trying to get the dog to visit the front of our house. Now when the neighbor comes to visit, the dog waits at the top of the driveway for her to return.


----------



## MrsDouglas (Mar 29, 2015)

agmantoo said:


> The second thing I see wrong is that if you have any deer in your area the cattle will be out as soon as the deer run through the fence.


These are our puppies, Luke and Leia. They don't let any wildlife anywhere near us!  



The pasture area we have is already fenced in but while the pasture area is only about 1.5 acres, we have 51 acres total, and the previous owner had the fencing running way up into the wooded hills. We want to keep the cows in the grassy area close to home, rather than turned out to wander the hills.
Here is an overhead of our home and you can see the green pastures in the cleared space.



Moboiku - did you have any problems with your dogs and the electric fence? I hope they didn't run off never to return! That was something I hadn't thought about... what would happen to our dogs... I guess they get trained to stay away from the fence too.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

LOL I guess I didn't state that very well. Yes, it was the neighbor's dogs that decided they didn't like our place because "something" here bites. Our own dogs and cats each had to touch the fence once to understand it bites, but as far as I can recall, once for each of them was enough. They didn't leave, since this is home - but they sure respected the fence after that.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

In my opinion, electric fencing is something that you use more and in more creative ways as your operation grows so it's not something you want to buy a couple times and a deal now will just cost more later on. 

My family's shop is full of getting by fencers and fencing systems that were intended as a solution to specific situations and when I purchased mine years ago, I bought way more charger than I ever expected I'd need, considering I was just planning on fencing a grassy area between my house and my grandfather's.

Well over 10 years later, it's been well worth the investment. It's sufficient to cover any pasture I've leased with iffy fencing, I've used it for rotational grazing in some of our own bigger pastures so my advice would be that you save money later by investing in a system that will work in the future, not just for now.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Moboiku

Apparently you are new to cattle and the predators that exist as well as the other animals that enter onto ones property. I recently had 2 calves killed by coyotes and I frequently have fences torn down by deer. I have high output fence chargers, USA made, and high tensile steel wire perimeter fence mounted on oil field sucker rod and recycled guard rail posts. A startled group of deer will run over a car. They can and will damage porcelen insulators, dislodge cotter pin fasteners and break 7/8 inch fiberglass sucker rods.
Before making the post above I did read about the Gallagher Smart Fence and they do have a charger option. The optional charger output is too weak to do any good. This product is obviously made for a person new to cattle or for the uniformed. A request for the pros and cons was asked for and I gave mine. I was and remain with the position that it is a was a waste of money. Spend wisely and once, get the products that will perform now and in the future!


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

agmantoo said:


> Moboiku
> 
> Apparently you are new to cattle and the predators that exist as well as the other animals that enter onto ones property. I recently had 2 calves killed by coyotes and I frequently have fences torn down by deer. I have high output fence chargers, USA made, and high tensile steel wire perimeter fence mounted on oil field sucker rod and recycled guard rail posts. A startled group of deer will run over a car. They can and will damage porcelen insulators, dislodge cotter pin fasteners and break 7/8 inch fiberglass sucker rods.
> Before making the post above I did read about the Gallagher Smart Fence and they do have a charger option. The optional charger output is too weak to do any good. This product is obviously made for a person new to cattle or for the uniformed. A request for the pros and cons was asked for and I gave mine. I was and remain with the position that it is a was a waste of money. Spend wisely and once, get the products that will perform now and in the future!


I'm not sure why you feel the need to put others' down - I did not do that to you.

A charger and an energizer are two different things. As stated, I own three of the Gallagher Smart Fences and have used them for quite some time. I purchased my energizer and charger separately and from a different source than Gallagher. The energizer is designed to energize 3 miles of electric fence so has no difficulty making the 330' (or 660' if I join two together) extremely hot.

I have used these fences to rotational graze cattle, sheep and goats. The cattle respect them as do the other animals. We have not had any issues with deer running through them. We have a high enough predator load here that I have recently invested in LGDs to keep the stock safe over the winter months when we are not rotational grazing. However, the only times we've had losses to predators have been times of the year when we are NOT using the electric fencing.


----------



## MrsDouglas (Mar 29, 2015)

Moboiku said:


> It is easy for one person to set up and take down. My advice would be a) get an energizer that really delivers a shock - you want them to respect it and b) train them to it by turning them out on it. To train, simply set up inside a permanent fence for a week or two.


Thanks so much for your input. While I debated the cons brought up, the fact that you have used these successfully encouraged me. Of course, our cows are bigger than sheep and goats, but they are a mini breed so I think with a good energizer it is going to fit the bill. 

I especially like that it is easy for one person to set up and take down. I tend to do all the animal chores by myself. Hubby is quite happy to have them here for the benefits they bring (eggs, meat, future milk) but he is not into the day to day care. We had ten chickens to process last fall and I did it with the help of my girls and a girlfriend who was interested in learning the process. Hubby wouldn't even come near where we were working!

So the easier I can make things for myself, the better. I even managed to pick up the Smart Fence 2 for under $200. I think even if in the future we decide to do a different system, I will get my $200 worth out of this one.


----------



## slingshot (Jun 25, 2014)

Moboiku said:


> I'm not sure why you feel the need to put others' down - I did not do that to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So...

I have a 5 wire perimeter fence, I looked at smart fence for pigs. I decided against it due to cost. 

I use wire reels and the Gallagher ring top posts to make cattle paddocks. 

I've had bears run my cattle through a very hot 5 wire system. 

I think the smart fence definitely has a place especially for smaller animals. It will work for cattle just fine, but I would never, ever use it by itself without a perimeter fence.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

slingshot said:


> So...
> 
> I have a 5 wire perimeter fence, I looked at smart fence for pigs. I decided against it due to cost.
> 
> ...



Totally agree. I would never use any electric fence without perimeter fence. There are just too many ways it can fail.


----------

